# Fan Relay



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone know the part number for the fan relay. My fan has quit working and I can hear the relay clicking


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

simply remove the relay and plug a 15amp fuse in its place... it will work as it should, Kawi actually started doing this to the bikes that were being brought in due to fan probs... my 06 & 07 650 SRAs both had this done and my dads 07 750 does too. My fan is on a toggle so it doesnt cycle, just on or off...for water riding


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

agreed if not you will be changing them often. just put an inline fuse holder with 15 amp fuse.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Honestly, you dont even have to install a inline fuse holder. There are already 2 female connecters there that the fan relay is plugged in to...just unplug it and slip the fuse back into the existing connectors, 30 secs of your time and your done.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

true just looks better and has more protection from shorting.


----------

